# Band question



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My dad got his 3rd band in his life. This is his second goose and he got a banded woodduck back in '87 that came out of Arkansas.

My question is: The band he got this weekend (I missed at point blank range) said Advise Waterfowl Band. Is there an 800 number I can call? I assume there are many different organizations that band birds. This one was Advise.

Please let me know if anyone else has come across one of these?

Thanks Jason


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

1-800-327-BAND Congrats!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You probably have a 10 year old bird or more with that one. Make sure you give us the info about it when you find out!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yet another band reported. congrats. my turn should be comming up!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

Congrats...first of all. I have shot a half dozen birds with AVISE bird bands. Simply send a letter to the address on the band with information about where and when you shot it and the band number (AVISE Washington DC USA) and you'll recieve a card in the mail detailing where the bird was banded and how old the bird is. Rather interesting actually. One of the birds I shot was banded in Southern Illinios in June and I shot it in October of the same year in North Dakota. Very likely what they call the summer migration prior to the molt. Good luck and congrats. :beer: :lol:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

There were still AVISE bands being put on as of 2000... I know that for a fact. One I shot in ND last year was banded in 2000 in SD near Webster with one.

You can call AVISE bands in just like any other and don't have to write to them using snail mail. You can also do it via Internet I think.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I will give them a call tonight or tomorrow and post up the information.

Jason


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> There were still AVISE bands being put on as of 2000... I know that for a fact. One I shot in ND last year was banded in 2000 in SD near Webster with one.


Ooopps my bad. I thought they stopped using them in the early 90s.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I called today and they said they didn't have the infomation to give me over the phone and they will mail it to me in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

RT, I hear man its tough to listen to everybody shoot the bands, but its still fun to hear about them. Congrats Guys


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you know what is a bummer for band collectors, 75% of the bands are put on hens because most people do stay away from shooting hens. A better study can be made from birds that live longer.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Buckseye... I don't mean to question you on this but where have you heard or read this? I have always been under the assumption that every bird that can get netted gets a band tossed on it. If they banded 3/4 hens couldn't this really skew a lot of data?

-Curious George


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

From somebody who has done it....I don't know my guess is it's probaly a good idea to put them on the ones with a longer life expectency. Maybe the study of the hen and nesting reveals more I don't know. 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i always thought they netted the hen and gave her and all her ducklings bands at the same time.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've talked to a couple people who have banded ducks and from what I've heard they band every duck they can get in the net. I think it's Whistling Wings III where they show banding up at J.Clark using the rocket net, pretty cool stuff.

The only thing about more hens being banded I've heard is for wood ducks. Apparently biologists will band them off the nest, err out of the box. Which would make sense I guess. Although I should definitely say that I've only heard of this online and never actually seen or read anything factual to confirm it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have banded ducks and geese and they band all of the ducks and geese they capture in the cannon nets or traps.With wood ducks we banded the hens and put web tags on the ducklings if they were hatched.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Just one question, if they band more hens knowing that the bulk of hunters will pass on them, how would they ever collect data from hens that die of natural causes or predation?

Sounds unfounded!! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know but the guy is reputable who said it. Maybe it worked out that when he was doing it there were more hens in the area and that was why there were more hens banded. I don't know, I suppose it could have been a number of things. We were talking about banding sites is how it came up in conversation.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe mother nature knows that there are way more drakes than hens and this is causing ther to be more hens hatched than drakes. just a thought. :huh:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ryan,It could also be the molt migrations the drakes take in mid summer.To get the truth on all of this, contact the bird banding lab in Maryland.From what I remember,there were just about as many hens as drakes,although they were all in eclipse plumage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

That's about it, just call the headquarters in Maryland, that'll answer your questions. Oh yeah, i shot two banded geese on Friday!!! 8) Hahahhaahahahahhahahahha!!! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lost: :drunk:


----------

